# Antler Reproductions/Molds



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats about what I would charge. There is alot of work involved especially for a one off.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say that is way to much. Look up artistic antlers. Man 100/inch A 160 class would cost you 16,000.00:eek2: I thought I read on their site that it was like 700.00 a mold and probley a third of that to pour a set.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

100" to 139" gross score: $3.00/inch typical mold
$3.00/inch non-typical mold
Custom replicas range from $200.00 to $250.00 each

140" to 169" gross score: $4.00/inch typical mold
$4.00/inch non-typical mold
Custom replicas range from $250.00 to $350.00

170" + gross score: $5.00/inch typical
$6.00/inch non-typical
Custom replicas range from $350.00 and up.

Unusual or freakish antlers: Per individual quote basis.

This is taken from their site. Looks like you can 97.00 per inch:wink:


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

WOW $100 A INCH man in not doing the right thing for a living LOL You can go a nice hunt for that kind of money


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

Artistic Antlers does the best job. I am a dealer through them. Let me know if you want to send them in. There prices are what Josh quoted. They keep the mold and pour a set anytime you want for about 250-350 a set. Or you can have the mold but you have to know how to pour and color them.


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

My mistake, I thought I read $10 not $100. About $10 an inch for a one off.


----------

